# cp arch/i386 problem

## the nights Judge

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe neulich mein kernel neu compiliert.

anstatt 

```
 cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/neu-kernel

```

habe ich aus versehen

```
cp arch/x86/boot/bzImage /boot/neu-kernel

```

getippt. seitdem ist mein KDE und Konsole kommplett english geworden.

wenn ich loadkeys de oder de-latin1 tippe passiert garnichts. 

ich habe mein kernel neu compiliert und richtige PATH copiert, aber leider hat sich nichts geaendert.

kann man irgendwie dieses problem beseitigen?

ich danke an alle im voraus.

MFG

----------

## musv

Zum Thema x86 / i386:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Linux-2-6-24-mit-neuen-WLAN-Treibern-und-vereinheitlichter-x86-Architektur--/meldung/97300

Ich halte das für relativ unwahrscheinlich, dass sich die Kernelversion auf die Sprache Deines KDE auswirkt.

----------

## Genone

Die Sprachumstellung in KDE hat definitv rein gar nichts mit dem Kernel zu tun.

----------

## the nights Judge

aber seitdem ich die fehler begegnet habe, tauchen diese probleme. und mein modules.autoload.d verzeichniss verschwunden.

nicht nur meine KDE fonts, sonder console fonts haben sich auch geaendert.

mit "loadkeys de oder de-latin1"  kriege ich zwar keine fehler meldung, aber aendert sich meine tastature nicht from us to de.

any idea?

----------

## FallenWizard

 *the nights Judge wrote:*   

> und mein modules.autoload.d verzeichniss verschwunden.

 

Benutzt du ~x86?

Wenn ja, OpenRC benutzt eine andere Dateistruktur. Die Module werden durch /etc/conf.d/modules geladen.

----------

## the nights Judge

zuerst moechte ich mich bei allem bedanken. 

ich benutze ~x86. ich habe grade /etc/conf.d/modules datei geaendert. mit den modulen habe keine probleme mehr. danke an FallenWizard.

ich glaube, dass andere probleme haben genau solche ursache. als ich anstatt i386, x86 geschrieben habe, habe einpaar datei geloescht, welche die i386 nicht mehr findet. und deswegen kommt diese kaos mit fonts. 

versuche ich

```
./consolefont restart

 * Setting console font [default8x16] ...

putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: consolefont failed to start

```

krige ich obige fehlermeldung

----------

## Anarcho

Dann versuch doch mal eine andere Schrift, zum Beispiel "lat9w-16"

----------

## the nights Judge

[*]Dann versuch doch mal eine andere Schrift, zum Beispiel "lat9w-16"[*]

```
./consolefont restart

 * Setting console font [lat9w-16] ...

putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument                                                                                                                  [ !! ]

 * ERROR: consolefont failed to start
```

habe grade versucht, aber leider bringt das nichts. 

```
locale-gen

 * Generating 2 locales (this might take a while) with 1 jobs

 *  (1/2) Generating de_DE.ISO-8859-1 ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *  (2/2) Generating de_DE.ISO-8859-15@euro ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Generation complete

```

und mein /etc/conf.d/keymaps 

```
# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="de"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

windowkeys="YES"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

extended_keymaps=""

#extended_keymaps="backspace keypad euro2"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set unicode="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`

dumpkeys_charset=""

# Some fonts map AltGr-E to the currency symbol <C2><A4> instead of the Euro <E2><82><AC>

# To fix this, set to "yes"

fix_euro="NO"

```

und mein /etc/make.conf datei 

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="aiglx video_cards_i810 kdm x11 x11-libs glib qt3support x11-misc ctrlmenu fontconfig gzip x11-base fbdev font-server speedo type1 aiglx dmx kdrive xor

g bash-completion acpi java -gtk -gtk2 bzip2 jpeg jpeg2k gif tiff lm_sensors wma nptl nptlonly python profile png plotutils perl pcmcia opengl openal nsplu

gin mysql mplayer mp3 mpi mpeg msn libg++ libedit java javascript ieee1394 gstreamer dri dbus  ipv6 chroot X X11 kde qt4 qt3 tetex usb real asf audiofile

-esd mp3 quicktime musepack mpeg2 a52 dvd dvdread flac vorbis mime ogg unicode userlocales hal kdexdeltas f77 fortran cdparanoia alsa cdr ffmpeg dri dga fb

con maildir mmx samba sse truetype truetype-fonts vcd xvid real aac -oss -arts -gnome wifi xine xinerama vhost wifi win32codecs xinetd xml xmlrpc xosd vide

os vim-syntax verbose ssl sndfilei tcpd mozilla-firefox firefox mozilla"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

LINGUAS="de"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"

FEATURES="${FEATURES} ccache sandbox parallel_fetch -metadata-transfer"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=19

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="i810 vesa vga v4l fbdev"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *the nights Judge wrote:*   

> ich benutze ~x86.

 

Tja, dann erwarte von uns aber keine Hilfe. Wer sein System auf ~x86 gesetzt hat, der sollte ein erfahrener Linux Benutzer sein.

 *Quote:*   

> The Testing Branch
> 
> [...]
> 
> The testing branch is exactly what it says - Testing. If a package is in testing, it means that the developers feel that it is functional but has not been thoroughly tested. You could very well be the first to discover a bug in the package in which case you could file a bugreport to let the developers know about it.
> ...

 

Das

 *the nights Judge wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Setting console font [default8x16] ...
> 
> putfont: PIO_FONT: Invalid argument                                                                                                                  [ !! ]
> ...

 

wäre dann in etwa ein Beispiel für [...]or broken packages

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## FallenWizard

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ./consolefont restart
> 
> ...

 

Hast du alle Configs beim Wechsel von x86 auf ~x86 ordentlich geupdated? Sieht mir so aus als würdest du die Dateien von baselayout1 in baselayout2 verwenden. Das würde überhaupt nicht funktionieren.

----------

## the nights Judge

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tja, dann erwarte von uns aber keine Hilfe. Wer sein System auf ~x86 gesetzt hat, der sollte ein erfahrener Linux Benutzer sein. 
> 
> 

 

 :Laughing: 

da hast du recht. aber mit fehler kann man viel lernen und sammelt schnelle erfahrung, um anfaenger zu helfen   :Very Happy: 

Liebe Gruesse

----------

## the nights Judge

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Hast du alle Configs beim Wechsel von x86 auf ~x86 ordentlich geupdated? Sieht mir so aus als würdest du die Dateien von baselayout1 in baselayout2 verwenden. Das würde überhaupt nicht funktionieren
> 
> 

 

ich verwende von anfang an ~x86. daher sind alle Configs dateien fuer ~x86 geeignet

----------

## gimpel

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
consolefont="default8x16"
```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
keymap="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"
```

Damit geht das hier.

Hast du evtl beim update von baselayout auf openrc oder openrc selbst die init scripte nicht ordentlich aktualisiert?

Installier openrc einfach nochmal, und stell das sicher.

----------

## the nights Judge

Hi Gimpel, 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Beitrag  Verfasst am: 21.05.08 12:05:14    Titel: 
> 
>   /etc/conf.d/consolefont 
> ...

 

habe geschrieben. aber leider ist mein Console fonts immer noch auf english.

```

loadkeys de:

Loading /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwertz/de.map.gz

assuming iso-8859-15 euro

Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console

```

```

ls -al /dev/console

crw------- 1 root root 5, 1 May 22 10:24 /dev/console

```

und mein /etc/inittab

```

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

```

und rc-update show ergibt

```

                 xdm |        default

             hostname |                boot

              urandom |                boot

          consolefont |        default boot

                local |        default      nonetwork

        device-mapper |                boot

           localmount |                boot

              keymaps |                boot

               sysctl |                boot

                 swap |                boot

                 root |                boot

         termencoding |                boot

                 mtab |                boot

               net.lo |                boot

             bootmisc |                boot

               procfs |                boot

                 dbus |        default

              hwclock |                boot

            syslog-ng |        default

              modules |                boot

             netmount |        default

                 hald |        default

              dmcrypt |                boot

             net.eth0 |        default

           vixie-cron |        default

            alsasound |                boot

                 fsck |                boot

```

kann man gucken, ob die inits beim update geaendert wurden?

ich danke euch alle im voraus

----------

